# The New England yankee Cookbook....



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

by Imogene Wolcott
1939

"An anthology of incomparable recipes from six new england states and a little something about the People whose traditions for good eating is herein permanently recorded from the Files of Yankke magazine and frome timeworn recipe books and many gracious contributors."

One recipe on page 217
To Make a Pye with Pippins
<the compleat Cook's Guide 1683>

"Pare your pippins, and cut out the cores, then make your coffin of crust . Take a good handful of quinces sliced and lay at the bottom, then lay your pippins on top and fill the holes where the core was taken out with syrup of quinces and put into every pippin a piece of orangado, then pour on top the syrup of quinces, then put in sugar, and so close it up, let it be very well baked for it will ask much soaking, especially the quinces."

Okey dokey......dang you needed to know what you were doing before starting. There's no crust (coffin recipe) there are no measurements and actually only one period in the recipe...oodles of commas but one very long run on sentence. Anyone know what orangado is? possibly orange zest?

Rhubarb tonic, Soda Beer, Haymakers' Switchel, Raspberry Shrub, Yankee Mead, Raisin Wine, Elderberry Wine, Elder Flower Wine, Beet Wine, Dandelion Wine, Spruce Beer, Grandma's Ginger Beer, Julep's, Egg nog, punches.....
Applets, molasses taffy, molasses brittle, taffy apples aka lollipop apples, butternut panocha, maple caramels.....what a delight!:roll:


----------



## kcz (Dec 14, 2006)

I believe orangado is candied orange peel. Fresh oranges for zest were uncommon in N.E. during those times.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I absolutely love old cookbooks. I have a couple that are pre-1900. They are fun reads, but you are right, you really needed to know what you were doing to follow many of these recipes. Many of the recipes I have come across in these older books are nothing more than a listing of ingredients, sometimes without amounts even. Then if there is any instruction at all, it is very vague and expects that the reader has a full understanding of how the dish should be prepared. It definately is very different from the modern cookbook where every last step needs to be spelled out for the reader.


----------



## justpj (Feb 24, 2009)

"Rhubarb tonic, Soda Beer, Haymakers' Switchel, Raspberry Shrub, Yankee Mead, Raisin Wine, Elderberry Wine, Elder Flower Wine, Beet Wine, Dandelion Wine, Spruce Beer, Grandma's Ginger Beer, Julep's, Egg nog, punches.....
Applets, molasses taffy, molasses brittle, taffy apples aka lollipop apples, butternut panocha, maple caramels.....what a delight"

Oh my, I know most of these items. Being from Maine and comming from a farm family background these are music to my ears. Alot of these i have tried ....some I have recipes for....some i wouldnt try on a dare. :lol:

I especially remember the Haymakers Switchel. This was a weird 
concoction that was made with water, vinegar, and some type of whisky. It was given to those men who were working in the hay feilds and were sweating up a storm. I guess it was a pioneers version of Gatoraide. 

Thanks for the trip down memory lane. 
Pam


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

pam, you'd love this cookbook then. Loads of cool recipes and antidotes....just a great read.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Shroom, is this it? Old Cookbooks.com new england yankee cookbook, the

I have a few old ones myself, including a facsimile of a Williamsburg cookbook I bought years ago at Colonial Williamsburg. Another one I like is "Poetry in Cookery", which came to me through my father's collection of old books. It's worm-eaten but still delightful to read.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

that would be the one......great informational reading....
one of our local restaurantuers grew up in VT, his mom had a ski lodge and cooked from scratch....pickles, shrub, rolls, etc....really good honest food.
For years he had shrubs on the menus of his restaurants....


----------

